# Glass Cylinder



## GHNelson (26 Dec 2013)

Plants
Hydrocotyle sp tripartita
Tom Barr dwarf mini grass
Hemianthus callrichoides cuba 



Taiwan moss
Terrestrial moss
Substrate
Ecco complete small grain brown
Rock
Mini landscape
Lighting
Natural daylight
Feeding
Tap water sprayed every few days

hoggie


----------



## kirk (26 Dec 2013)

How long have the plants been in there? I have bits Of moss in a dish on the  kitchen window ledge, some plants in a bucket out side that I'm not putting the the tank due to algae and moss in a small tank outside still alive in thsee temperatures thinking of having a go at something similar now


----------



## GHNelson (26 Dec 2013)

Hi Bud
That cylinder has been up and running since August.
HC hasn't perished...which is a surprise.
There is a acrylic 6mm lid that sits on top to keep the moisture up.
The grass is starting to spread now...its been very slow to get going i think it needs a lot of light.
There is a tad too much water at the bottom so needs draining.
I moistened the moss laid it on the rock then gave it a good spray....no yogurt for me

hoggie


----------



## kirk (31 Mar 2014)

Is this still growing hoggie?


----------

